# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  Gibson A 50  for  $7500

## Greg Allen

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?m...2F233098855896
Beautiful condition but not sure if the price will fly.

----------


## Timbofood

Shazam, that’s a pile of money!! I had one of those it was pretty nice. Not earth shattering by any means, I think I paid $150 for it in 1976-77.

----------


## CWRoyds

Wow, that price is WAY too high. 
They are cool little mandos, but they ain't all that. 
If they lowered the price by maybe $6,000 they would be in the ball park, and only because it is in great condition.

----------


## Tom C

Id like to ask them how they came to this price.

----------


## pops1

I saw that too, passed by quickly shaking my head.

----------


## Charles E.

It makes you wonder what kind of research they do before posting. Obviously not much.

----------


## G7MOF

> Id like to ask them how they came to this price.


I have but not got a reply as yet.

----------


## Steve VandeWater

I've seen several recently in the $950-$1200 range

----------


## jim simpson

> Id like to ask them how they came to this price.


He promised his wife he'd sell off a few things, lol?

----------

allenhopkins, 

Mike Martin, 

Rush Burkhardt, 

WaxwellHaus

----------


## William Smith

Now that's FUNNY!, but one really has to laugh at that price! I've heard of asking too much for certain instruments and well this one is a for sure qualifier! Man one can get a really nice mando/guitar from the golden era for that asking price! No A-50 is worth that unless its a one off with a long 5 scale neck! Like an unknown 20's-30s A-5 style! I have a feeling that one won't sell but then again there are some very unknowledgeable people out there-I just hope whoever may really consider that one to do their homework! 
  For me the best A-50's out there are the late 34-35's with the elevated fretboard and F-holes! some of those sound better than F-5s of the period-on the low end anyway.

----------

jim simpson

----------


## allenhopkins

> He promised his wife he'd sell off a few things, lol?


"Yeah, Honey, I listed it on eBay, but no one would give me a fair price for it! [Snickers] I mean, it's a *Gibson!*

Sure, I want to downsize my collection; I think I'll try to get $3,000 for my Harmony banjo, maybe $5,000 for the Yamaha FG-75 guitar..."

----------

G7MOF, 

Timbofood

----------


## Mandoplumb

> "Yeah, Honey, I listed it on eBay, but no one would give me a fair price for it! [Snickers] I mean, it's a *Gibson!*
> Sure, I want to downsize my collection; I think I'll try to get $3,000 for my Harmony banjo, maybe $5,000 for the Yamaha FG-75 guitar..."



You'll never get those prices for a  Harmony or Yamaha but this fellow has a GIBSON lucky guy.

----------

allenhopkins

----------


## Skip Kelley

> He promised his wife he'd sell off a few things, lol?


He'll tell his wife, "honey, I tried to sell it!"

----------

RichieK

----------


## Gary Leonard

"Please don't insult me with low ball offers - we know how valuable it is!"

lol

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Bill McCall

> "Please don't insult me with low ball offers - we know how valuable it is!"
> 
> lol


I bet I could someone charm impaired to make such an offer :Whistling:

----------


## Bill Kammerzell

There are 4 other A-50's listed between $1600.00 and $3100.00. He's not the only one asking too much, though his price is the most ridiculous of the lot. I can't imagine giving over $750.00 for one, myself.

----------

Jeff Mando, 

Portuguese Mando

----------


## Paul Kotapish

I had a great one -- sounded like a vintage F-5 -- but I paid about $500 for it. Never heard another one that sounded as good, and certainly never one that would deserve that price tag.

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> There are 4 other A-50's listed between $1600.00 and $3100.00. He's not the only one asking too much, though his price is the most ridiculous of the lot. I can't imagine giving over $750.00 for one, myself.


It appears to be in near mint condition but even so it is a '50s or '60s model and would never bring more than $1500 (even that only because it is so minty).  Those mandolins were nothing like we have come to expect from even economy model mandolins today in tone or projection.  

The seller does not even have a hard case with it apparently?  It would be nice to have just because it is so pretty but I don't think it would be too inspiring to play? It would be a great mandolin to have and fix up with a floating pick up I'll bet?

----------


## Jim Garber

Also strange is that the few other vintage instruments he has listed are offered for reasonable prices. Maybe he added one too many zeroes and hasn't realized it yet?

----------


## Jeff Mando

> Maybe he added one too many zeroes and hasn't realized it yet?


I did that once on eBay.  I was selling something fairly small in size and inexpensive and I got an email from a guy who says, "I'd like to buy this but you are charging $400.00 for shipping!"  My mistake, it should have been $4.00 -- I changed the price and he bought it.

----------

